# What Would You Buy If Money Was No Object?



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

As preppers, there can never be enough of everything and there will always be things that get left out due to money being an issue. So my question to all preppers, if money was no object, what insane things or highly desired but ultra expensive items would you buy?


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

A new set of political leaders.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

A yacht large enough to sustain about 12 of us for up to several years at sea with sails for cruising and a fast enough diesel to out run others,utilizing both wind and solar supplimented alternative power sources,well armed and armored,seawater desalinization equipment,not to mention the radio,radar and navigational equipment,room for plenty of storage/stock and comfort.If this was an actual possibility,i'd already be on it and out to sea with a fishing pole in one hand and a beer in the other.But more realistic,it would be a custom underground well equipped bunker on my current property.


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

grinder37 said:


> A yacht large enough to sustain about 12 of us for up to several years at sea with sails for cruising and a fast enough diesel to out run others,utilizing both wind and solar supplimented alternative power sources,well armed and armored,seawater desalinization equipment,not to mention the radio,radar and navigational equipment,room for plenty of storage/stock and comfort.If this was an actual possibility,i'd already be on it and out to sea with a fishing pole in one hand and a beer in the other.But more realistic,it would be a custom underground well equipped bunker on my current property.


That would be one heck of a kitted out yacht. I would personally like my bug out location to look something like this.

Safe House: The Brilliant 'Transformer' House That Can Become a Fort


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> That would be one heck of a kitted out yacht. I would personally like my bug out location to look something like this.
> 
> Safe House: The Brilliant 'Transformer' House That Can Become a Fort
> 
> ...


Well,you did ask "if money was no object",lol.

I've seen and read up on that house before.No doubt it is a stand alone fortress and I do love how it can look like a concrete mansion yet close up in a couple minutes should the need occur.Total badass for the wealthy man.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

My own island.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn, beat me to it. An island for sure. Not a little tiny island with just enough room for a house and boat dock, but for a few houses, buildings, planting fields, good fresh water source and hunting grounds, not too far, but far enough from a good mainland (larger islands) with fair political outlook of the world, moral value, economic standing and lack of respect for the American government and sticking their fat noses in things.















I'd have a staff of young hotties working and guarding the place. My family would be allowed to visit but not stay long term. Visit and go home, because they get on my nerves as is. It would be a self sustaining island, stocked with weapons and able to defend itself against pirates and other asshats looking to cause trouble. Signs would be posted all over to be seen from the water that visitors were strictly prohibited and will be fired upon if they try. Communications for emergencies would be posted also on a standard frequency.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I would buy 1000 acres, build a large fortress, stock it to the gills. Guns, ammo, food, water, vehicles and alternative energy sources. Gas and diesel. Horses, cattle, sheep. Build a farming area. Oh, also a golf course. Who says the end of the world can't be a little fun. I


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Those silo' condominiums look kind of cool. 

Money unfortunately is an object though. BTW a 1000 acres isn't that hard to come by in some places.
My brother and I were looking at that Northern Mexico property on ebay for 249,000 - 2500 acres and they
had a spread that was even more in terms of acreage. I mean at the EOTWAWKI you can pretty much assume
anyone tresspassing is a drug dealer right - if you buy there now you can start early


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Those silo' condominiums look kind of cool.
> 
> Money unfortunately is an object though. BTW a 1000 acres isn't that hard to come by in some places.
> My brother and I were looking at that Northern Mexico property on ebay for 249,000 - 2500 acres and they
> ...


With the risk of sounding like a hippie, it could be done if people combined resources & built their own town. A gated community of sorts. Once incorporated there could be city laws that restrict leaders & levy heavy penalties on corruption. Last I heard Santa Claus, AZ was still for sale.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd buy Canada...


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

I would buy France and then make it into a lake.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

you did say anything







bunker / bug out vehicle all in one :mrgreen:

Ok, in reality, the post earlier about buying an island so far looks the best.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

7,000 acres in a desolate area in Eastern Kentucky that I can do anything I want on! Build homes...log...mine coal...whatever!

Wait....I already got that LOL!

Nevermind!


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

A fun question....

Humm...

1. I'd either buy the 55 acres close to me that sits on the edge of the mountain overlooking the small rural area I live, or I'd buy thousands of acres either in Alaska or Montana...

2. Build a large log cabin type fortress with an underground bunker so large and stocked to the brim to the point it would take a jazzy wheel chair w/basket and a map to figure out where to find the beef jerky I hung on the peg boards...lol then I'd go around a corner to the Freezer Section and pick out my favorite flavor of Ice Cream for dessert. (I'd have to have enough room to house atleast 30 or 40...lol)

3. Live completely GREEN! No outside source of electricity whatsoever...

4. Dare anyone with a bad attitude to cross over the NO TRESSPASSING signs or be met with by an angry mob and be removed by force. Take your pick, either be removed still breathing or go out with your boots on silently.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not much if money was no object then I would be so rich others would give me anything to get on my good side.
Seriously if I had a very large stash I would start a program 100% free of Government.
I would use the church to find Family's in real need. They would be Qualified as to true need .
They would be offered a contract. It would provide all living expenses, education, job placement ect. Everything they need to get a new start in the right direction. Once on track they would repay only a small amount based on how well it worked out for them , That repayment would go to the next.
Welfare does not work never has we do need to help people but we have to do it right. They must have skin in the game.
That is what I would buy a real chance for others


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would buy more farm land after paying off my property that we live on. I believe I could quit my job with a 1000 acres to farm. We do 238 to 300 depending on who cuts in on us each year. Good tillable farm land is going for 7000 per acre around here.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

First, I would buy this ranch:

Colorado Ranches For Sale - The River Ranch at Round Mountain

Then I would put in an airfield, buy a fleet of corporate jets, a fleet of jet helicopters, a fleet of exotic cars/motorcycles/off-road vehicles, build my own race track and off-road courses, set aside a portion of the ranch for rescued animals with a caring staff to nurture them all, put in a billiards/bowling alley/shooting range/skeet range/snowmobile course and a party palace for friends....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd pay for air conditioning for the entire middle east. I've always thought that the real problem was the heat over there. Ya can't get a decent nights sleep without it. Maybe that's why they're so cranky all the time!


----------



## cmbt engr RET (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheyenne Mountain, it's all ready stocked and pretty secure from what I've heard.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There's a piece of property near me that I would buy. I would put several totally self sufficient homes on it for family - what ever they wanted and mine would be a modest home at the base of the steep rock wall with a basement that is built into that hilside. My own little "Cheyenne Mountain" complex where family and trusted friends could stay if the rest of the world went to...... excrement.


----------



## unknownsld (Mar 19, 2013)

A couple hundred acres of property, build a few homes for my family and I then proceed with building a 200 person 17 ft. thick wall bunker.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

cmbt engr RET said:


> Cheyenne Mountain, it's all ready stocked and pretty secure from what I've heard.


Damn! If this had been a contest you won! I would have been really proud to have come up with that one.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Easy id by a aircraft carrier hands down lots of room for a big garden on top mobile I think it would b a blast to have hahaha


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Id buy the zombie proof home.i dont believe zombies will come but if its good for zombies it ill be good to keep the strays out.also an underground condo just in case.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> As preppers, there can never be enough of everything and there will always be things that get left out due to money being an issue. So my question to all preppers, if money was no object, what insane things or highly desired but ultra expensive items would you buy?


That's an easy one for me: I'm a pastor, . . . and I love to make the connection to people, . . . either preppers to the faith or the faithful to prepping.

Since there has never been one that I have know of, . . . I'd love to have a 500 to 1k seat auditorium where we could share the gospel of Jesus Christ, . . . no charge, . . . no collection plate, . . . and make the ministry of the church, . . . basically getting ready: whether it is for a sublime end, . . . nefarious end, . . . or "the end".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## leadbug (Mar 30, 2013)

*Hello Dwight! I like that idea.*


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would trick out my current home with a bunker inder the garage and driveway. Then buy other properties around the U.S. As alternative bug out locations depending on the threat. Caches of seeds and manual farming equipment an (of course) weapons.


----------

